# ED surprise



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Having only done one ED and never having been to Paris, I can't help too much there. But just curious, had a few questions about your plan...

At what point would you tell him the surprise? Not until taking delivery at the Welt? If so, then I assume traveling around isn't out of the ordinary for the two of you. If you could pull that off, that'd be awesome.

Also, how certain are you that you can configure the car the way he'd want?


----------



## kcdc368 (Jan 4, 2015)

fgbh said:


> ... Itinerary wise I was planning that we start in Munich picking up the car and head to the nurburgring (even though the lack of insurance on the track makes me nervous I know he will want to do it) and we make our way over to Paris for the port drop off? It is all very early stages though of working out a plan


I have dropped off twice at Paris. If you are thinking about visiting places near but outside Paris (Euro Disney, etc). It's a good idea to go there before entering Paris. Parking is really not an issue outside Paris.

I would also suggest that you drop off you luggage at the hotel before dropping off the car at CDG airport, it's much easier this way. And you can wash the car at the airport coin-op car wash as required. The automatic car wash at the Total gas station at airport entrance does not take cash/coin or US credit card.


----------



## Rowanbuds (Dec 8, 2014)

If my wife approached me with 2 papers, one BMW contract, and the other a blank sheet with a rectangle cut out of it - hand the stack to me, blank on top, obviously, and say "I'm trying to set up something for us as a surprise on our vacation, but I need you to sign too" and the paper would get signed. The same would work the other way too, but I'm sure there's members here who wouldn't even consider doing this. If it's feasible, give my technique a shot.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Others are absolutely correct that by having a knowledgeable and experienced CA you can find ways to not involve your husband until the Welt pickup. I'm doing an ED surprise for my wife and have done everything myself without involving her at all. I admit that we are leasing the car in both of our names but so far I've done everything myself. I also have a notarized Power of Attorney from her (and she has one on my behalf) just in case I need to use it in any point during the process (we got them when we were looking for a new place and they haven't expired yet). Maybe you can talk him into signing one? The only part that you have to involve him is probably for getting an international driver license.

Also, it's funny how no one on the forums called me "best husband ever"  If surprising my wife with a BMW European Delivery won't get me that title then I seriously have to rethink about the whole thing


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Just a thought this evening...

I know its a haul, but Adrian at South Atlanta BMW is an ED expert. He has a great deal of experience and quite a reputation on the boards. He coordinated my 2nd ED fantastically, and I highly recommend.

So here's what I'm thinking...do an ED with a Performance Delivery Center (PCD) delivery. With the PCD, you pick up the car at the Spartanburg facility in South Carolina and get a personalized track day _after_ the car arrives back in the states. Then drive your car homeward. Stop over at the Veritas Winery in Virginia after a relaxing 5 hr drive through extremely gorgeous countryside, then continue on back home...unless you decide to spend several days exploring the region (great place to burn a few days). Not sure where in New York you live, but we've made it from Veritas to an annual family reunion in the Finger Lakes region of New York two years running as a relatively easy day of driving.

Long story short - get two vacations in one.


----------



## fgbh (Apr 27, 2015)

Again so much great info thanks so much! Lots of people to reach out to and try and make this work

jerezano66 I managed to find his email now I have the silver springs info...thank you! I will also get in touch with John

frank325 We travel quite alot but never to Germany but he already knows to take time off work because his birthday is "somewhere" and once he sees we are boarding to Munich he would likely think nurburgring I think. No way he would think it is this!

aherman535 and AggieKnight I will get in touch with Adrian too and see what he thinks...delivery at the PCD sounds great! We live in Manhattan but we have driven the east coast before and it will be alot more fun in his new car than it was in a rental!

Rowanbuds This is a good idea! he would of course be a little sceptical but he would probably do it so as a worst case scenario if it is the only way to get it done this is a plan to keep in mind

soheilk you sound like the best husband ever hah


----------



## fgbh (Apr 27, 2015)

Also regarding configuring the car the way he wants I might need a little help from you guys on that one when the time comes. I know the color and interior and trim he would want but when it comes to different extras my instinct is just to add it because it is better to have it than not? 

When ordering time comes the things I am not 100% sure about are:

-black full merino leather or black extended merino leather

-lighting package or no

-the light alloy or black alloy wheel (the car will be mineral grey metallic)

everything else I feel 100% sure about so it is just the few little details!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

A few thoughts on options:



fgbh said:


> I know the color and interior and trim he would want but when it comes to different extras my instinct is just to add it because it is better to have it than not?


That should work. It would be hard to add anything that gets left off at a later date. In the meanwhile unwanted options should not add much to the weight of the car and should not negatively impact handling.



fgbh said:


> everything else I feel 100% sure about so it is just the few little details!


Manual or automatic? Most M4 owners want manual, but if most of your driving is in NYC he might want an automatic. On the other hand, if Nurburgring is part of his dream, then it has got to be a manual.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is he on this board? We could be all stealthy and ask.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Adrian at South Atlanta BMW is a good option if you don't mind picking up the car in South Carolina on re-delivery. If you want to stay closer to home, I would recommend Howard Schullman at Habberstad BMW in Huntington Long Island. The phone number is 631-271-7177. He is an ED specialist and did my recent ED sale as well as a friend of mine within the last year. If you call him, tell him David sent you. Habberstad is an easy ride from Penn Station on the LIRR to Huntington, and a short cab ride from the station to the dealership. This would make pickup on re-delivery pretty simple.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

fgbh said:


> When ordering time comes the things I am not 100% sure about are:
> 
> -black full merino leather or black extended merino leather


Full leather!



> -lighting package or no


Yes.



> -the light alloy or black alloy wheel (the car will be mineral grey metallic)


Strictly a matter of personal preference. Maybe you can find a photo of any 3- or 4-series BMW with black alloy wheels and say something like, "I didn't know they made black wheels?" Then see what he says.


----------



## fgbh (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks 767jetz I reached out to Howard too...

Adrian got back to me and was super nice and helpful and seemed to really want to make it work but ultimately it is no bueno on the paperwork being in his name. The only option is for it to be purchased in my name and me be the pick up person, me do the paperwork at the welt etc but he said he could email the welt and let them know it is actually for my husband so I guess the "presentation" part would be geared towards him. I know it is silly but I can't help but feel I want him to have the full experience of it being his car and in his name etc so I think I need to keep searching if there is any other possible option. So far though he has been by far the most helpful to try and make this plan work out

Turns out it is kind of hard to buy someone a car!

Thanks for the extras advice too...might have to do a little fishing to get some extra info from him


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

fgbh said:


> Also regarding configuring the car the way he wants I might need a little help from you guys on that one when the time comes. I know the color and interior and trim he would want but when it comes to different extras my instinct is just to add it because it is better to have it than not?
> 
> When ordering time comes the things I am not 100% sure about are:
> 
> ...


As to the wheels there was an extended discussion on light vs black on a prior thread. The consensus was light for darker colored cars such as the Mineral Grey. I went with light on my Mineral Grey 4 Series and feel it is a good match.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

You're his wife, right?

Legit, and have the papers and everything?

Sign his name. Do your best to make it look like his, if you must, but do it. It ain't forgery, since A) he won't file a complaint, and 2) you have no criminal intent. Plus, if you run into any official, a gal official will go, how sweet, and a guy official will go, I wish _my_ wife would do something like that.

Nobody will give you grief, sign his name.

I am not a lawyer, and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn either.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Kamdog said:


> You're his wife, right?
> 
> Legit, and have the papers and everything?
> 
> ...


^^^^ This works


----------



## Beach759 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kamdog said:


> You're his wife, right?
> 
> Legit, and have the papers and everything?
> 
> ...


That may work for the initial paperwork since that can be done via email/fax (although maybe not if she uses a CA who sees this thread). What about the paperwork (dealer's purchase agreement, payment, DMV stuff, etc.) done just before the trip? If she uses a non-local CA, maybe the same applies and nothing is done in person. But if it's a local dealer, it may not work because normally that would be done in person. The dealer wouldn't knowingly allow someone to sign another's name, even if it's a surprise for a spouse.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Mere technical impediments should not stand in the way of true love.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

On the options...
Full merino is really really nice. It gives the interior an upscale feel. I didn't see it until after I ordered it, and I'm glad. I was already $12k in the options hole. Enough is enough. 

Lighting package isn't that much better than the standard lights based on what people have posted. This one is an expensive extravagance, but still one I had to have. The LED's can be coded to work like euro headlights where the high beam can remain active but split the beam around oncoming traffic to avoid blinding them. I fell for the cool tech factor.

Alloys depends on preference. Contrast against the paint is nice, but I also think black goes well with mineral gray. But if you think he wouldn't want to draw attention to himself (positive or negative), silver would be the ticket imho. Another way to look at it is the black wheels look more aggressive.

Good luck!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Beach759 said:


> That may work for the initial paperwork since that can be done via email/fax (although maybe not if she uses a CA who sees this thread). What about the paperwork (dealer's purchase agreement, payment, DMV stuff, etc.) done just before the trip? If she uses a non-local CA, maybe the same applies and nothing is done in person. But if it's a local dealer, it may not work because normally that would be done in person. The dealer wouldn't knowingly allow someone to sign another's name, even if it's a surprise for a spouse.


All the more reason to do it remotely so that it is all done by fedex. That's how all my paperwork was done - I never crossed the transom into my dealership, which is fortunate since it is in NJ and I am in AZ.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

fgbh said:


> Turns out it is kind of hard to buy someone a car!


If this is strictly a cash deal, then it won't be hard at all to keep it secret from him. The registration in your state isn't done until after the car arrives back here. As the wife, you can always ask that your husband's name be added to the registration, even listing him first. He doesn't have to sign the purchase contract at all. You can sign it in your name alone when you pay for the car. Besides, New York is a community property state so it belongs to both of you regardless of how it is titled. Anyway, I don't see any problem in keeping this secret until the last minute *if it's a cash deal*.

If this is a finance deal or a lease deal, you *absolutely cannot sign his name to anything*. That would be a very serious no-no. Don't even think about it. And you won't be able to add his name to the title until after the car is paid off if you do the contract in your name alone. So that's going to be a problem if this is a lease or finance deal. You don't have much choice but to tell him what's up before you leave for Munich because you will need him to show up in person to sign the finance or lease contract because it has to be witnessed by the F&I manager who signs the contract.

Cash deal, no problem. Finance or lease deal, you have to let him in on it before you leave for Germany.

Good luck!


----------

